# Sexing lobster roaches



## recluse (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi everyone, how do you sex lobster roaches? If you have any info or know of a link I would appreciate it thanks.l


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 9, 2004)

You might have more luck with this in the "Insects and Other Invertebrates" forum. 

Also you could try to contact "Roachman" Richie though PM.

hth

Jeff


----------



## Mendi (Feb 9, 2004)

I believe the females have a longer rump area than the males... I think that is about it on the differences with Lobsters though


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Oct 19, 2007)

I currently have a young Lobster roach colony, I'd love a solid answer on this also.


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe this guy has stumbled on to something.


http://www.progeckos.com/caresheets/lobster.htm


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 22, 2007)

@Cocoa-Jin
Must be the same for lobster roaches as it is for immature dubias.

this is one of my photos and I was answered and these are correct so if you look at the last segment, males have a small one and the females have a much larger one.
But this should help for where your looking on them






Edit** Oppps What an old thread.


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah its old, but i ressurected it since i just recently started breeding lobsters.


----------



## recluse (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah that was way old.


----------

